# US Citizenship & Immigration Services Will Close Permanent 05 July 2019



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The last day the office will accept applications/petitions and be open to the public is May 31, 2019. Until May 31, 2019, the office hours of operation are Monday through Friday, 8 a.m. to noon. The office is closed on Filipino and American holidays. You can contact the office through email, phone, or mail. The office will also accept walk-ins. We serve walk-ins on a first-come, first-served basis.

General information about the U.S. Embassy Manila is available on the embassy website. You may also contact the embassy by calling 011 (632) 301-2000 or by mailing:

U.S. Embassy Manila
1201 Roxas Boulevard
Manila, Philippines 1000

Link with information above and more:
https://www.uscis.gov/about-us/find...8n7BvrYheqJjBg__onFn7yNa25xBfa7FS8qd7bS1z8t-A


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*embassy outreaches?*

they will continue even though embassy has closed?


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

My understanding is the only thing closing at the US Embassy is the USCIS office. It shouldnt affect VA, US Citizen Services or Social Security and their outreaches.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The Outreach programs are labeled as American Citizen Services (ACS) here's a link with what else they provide and they also do these outreach programs they remain https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/citizenship-services/

But what's happening is that all the field branches from around the world of the U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (UCIS) are returning to the US and will be centralized, here's the Mission Statement: administers the nation’s lawful immigration system, safeguarding its integrity and promise by efficiently and fairly adjudicating requests for immigration benefits while protecting Americans, securing the homeland, and honoring our values. Link https://www.uscis.gov/aboutus


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> they will continue even though embassy has closed?


The embassy is not closing but only the USCIS field office.


----------

